# Superman Vs. Jedi Who Would Win?...



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw in a yahoo headline something about this. I didn't actually read it because I don't think a Jedi could beat Superman. Not based on what I know about the two. But at the same time I didn't take the opportunity to see what the different theories were either.

What do you think?


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 14, 2008)

Jedi would massacre Superman


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok and how, why? I don't see it. Superman is invincible, Jedi are not. And Jedi have no Kryptonite to my knowledge


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 14, 2008)

I go back on my comment now I've just seen his full abilities. Superman would massacre a Jedi.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 14, 2008)

I was just thinking too that unless they used the force to conjure up kryptonite, found some of it, or created kryptonite lightsabers they couldn't do it.


----------



## bucky (Feb 14, 2008)

I m new to all this, but yeah for sure Superman would definitley beat the jedi. Basically are nt they monks? Why would they disagree enough to have a fight anyway ?


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 14, 2008)

They would more than likely disagree

And welcome to the Chrons bucky


----------



## bucky (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. This is all new ground for me!


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok then the Sith


----------



## Urien (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Lassie with a limp could take them both, and rescue Little Timmy down the mine shaft.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 14, 2008)

I was thinking that perhaps, if they played go…
Superman's super intelligence has never convinced me, neither as Clark Kent or while wearing his underpants outside.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 14, 2008)

A Jedi killer Lassie? Sounds like an episode for one of those Sunday night fox cartoons.

Imagine an Immortal with a Lightsaber...then what!

We'd have a Triad  Sith vs Jedi vs Immortals, The Immortals and Jedi would become allies long enough to defeat all the Sith. Then the "There Can Be Only One" minded Immortals and the arrogant, cocky Jedi would quarrel, stat a whole new conflict...

Then outta nowhere Yoda would conjure up Lassie to end the conflict, move everyone to an uninhabitable planet, name it Botany Bay....then several years later Kirk will show up not knowing what the hell is happening,only that the damn Lion from Narnia summoned him from God knows where to rescue these poor souls and lead them to go blow up Lassie's farm, 

Then Lassie and the Lion get into the final battle, but noone wins because Lassie just won't ever die and the damn Lion would prefer to walk along the beach!

So now what? Where the hell is Superman?!!!


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Face it, guys, without kryptonite, neither the Jedi nor the Sith would have a prayer against Superman.  Unless they're far more powerful and stronger than he is.  For that to likely happen is when humans can mutate into a natural body armor and fly through outer space without a protective suit against the void and other gamma rays from the nearby star. *


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 14, 2008)

Perhaps while the Lion is walking along the beach he'll meet Flipper ...


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

Jedi would win. Superman has no resistance to magic and the force is like that.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 15, 2008)

Well it seems the force merely uses tools that already exist in nature and such. Things that already have been unable to penetrate Superman. I can see how they might be able to hold him still or at bay, but they have no way of weakening him.

I think it would take more than just one or even a few Jedi to accomplish it. but without kryptonite ... it would take a long time. Could even be necessary to use the dark side.


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

True. I think it would take more than 5 jedi and 5 darkside users to take Superman out.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Feb 15, 2008)

C'mon, guys.  Superman could use his heat vision and vaporize them from orbit.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 15, 2008)

Well i wonder if their sabers could block that or not.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 15, 2008)

Star Wars fans are too much in this thread.

A strong human like Batman can kill a jedi, they arent immortal,unstoppable as Superman.

A guy that can use his speed to change time travel, sure has enough speed to choke a jedi to death before he reacts


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 15, 2008)

Mhmm I agree, As for being immortal I think the same thing about Immortals. If they had lightsabers, I think the balance would be between the use of the force to even be able to stand against them, and the loss of their heads being the only way to defeat them.

I dunno if batman could uphold against the force though. Maybe against one or two Jedi or Sith. Maybe a lower level Master. But all thats needed to defeat batman is one good blow.

Superman on the other hand I think can take any of them. Our issue here is how could Superman be beat without the use of kryptonite? I mean we can't penetrate him with anything... not laser swords nor Lassie's teeth.

I think the Jedi would have to align with Lex Luthor to get a hold of kryptonite. That would be the only way.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

The Jedi would win. Hands down. It might take a while, but Superman can't combat magic in any case. And the Jedi would never align with Lex, not a good one anyways.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought (and I'm thinking back to the comics I read in the late sixties, so I may be wrong) that Superman's powers came, in some unexplained way, from the light of a yellow star like the Sun. So if the Jedi could lure him to a system with a different type of star, they would have no trouble beating him.


But why would they?


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

The Jedi would win. Superman isn't immune to mindcontrol. Mindtricks from 5 Jedi and superman will go down like a fly to a swatter.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 15, 2008)

Well Ive made mentions of the Sith and I left one really good post on here setting a rather humorous plot.

But you're right if they could get control of his mind they may not be able to kill him yet but, then they could certainly get him away from the sun too.

Take him to Pluto!


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

A lightsaber would be able to kill Superman. Light can hurt him so therefore a lightsaber can.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 15, 2008)

Given that the Jedi were from an era "A long time ago in a galaxy far far away", and Superman's powers are given by his proximity to Sol: It would depend on the location of the fight.


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> Given that the Jedi were from an era "A long time ago in a galaxy far far away", and Superman's powers are given by his proximity to Sol: It would depend on the location of the fight.


 
Superman's powers do not take affect unless he is under a YELLOW SUN, so therefore not Solar. If it was in the Star Wars Universe Superman would have no power. He would lose.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*No laser can penetrate Superman, whether lightsaber or a blaster.  And I've told you guys in another thread, force is not magic.  If you bothered to pay attention to all the Star Wars films there's nothing in there that indicates "magic".  As Obi Wan said, it's an energy field that surrounds, penetrates, and binds the galaxy together.  The Force is what the Jedis and the Siths get their powers from.  Not magic.  Magic's for wizards and elves.  Psychokinesis and electromagnetism may slow Superman down some but not forever.*
*As for mind control, Obi Wan said this only works on the weaker minds.  I doubt seriously it would work on Superman.  He ain't that weaker willed. *


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

BladeOfFire said:


> Superman's powers do not take affect unless he is under a YELLOW SUN, so therefore not Solar. If it was in the Star Wars Universe Superman would have no power. He would lose.


 
*A star is still a star, no matter how colorful it might be.*


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

You can use the darkside of the force to break minds.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

BladeOfFire said:


> You can use the darkside of the force to break minds.


 
*If that's true then Darth Vader wouldn't have any difficulty breaking down Princess Leia at Death Star.*


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

Darth Vader didn't want to break her mind he wanted information. By break I mean take the mind and smash it to bits. AlsoSuperman only gets his power from a yellow sun. Read the comics to find that out.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*In Dark Knight Returns, Superman got hit with a blast of radiation from a nuclear bomb.  He didn't get restored from the sun, yellow or white.  He restored himself when he languished down among the field of flowers.  So, I doubt seriously he gets his power entirely from the "yellow" sun.*


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*BTW, how do you break a "mind" unless you're talking about a brain?  If Darth Vader were to "break" someone's brain, that victim would be dead.*


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

You cannot have a white sun. If you knew Supermans origins then you would know that the radiation from a yellow sun is what gives him his power.

By breaking someones mind I mean driving them insane.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*I knew where Superman came from.  But I doubt that sun gave him those powers.  But just for the sake of argument that he derives his powers from the sun, don't think for a moment that the Jedis and Siths would have a prayer against him even if you got him away from the sun.*

*And even if the Siths were to drive Superman crazy, he'd still beat them to the pulp.  Same with the Jedis.*


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*BTW, it ain't just radiation coming from the sun, it's also gamma rays. *


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Not to mention solar flares. *


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 15, 2008)

brsrkrkomdy said:


> *But I doubt that sun gave him those powers**.*


 
Nevertheless, that's part of the backstory and has been for forty years that *I* know of.


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

You are correct. If they were fighting near a yellow sun then Superman would win. He is immune to the force because I just asked my brother and he said that since Superman comes from a different universe he exists outside of the force (because he doesn't have midi-chlorians). However if the battle took place really far away from a yellow sun then Superman would be carved to pieces even if the Jedi couldn't predict his actions.


----------



## Urien (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my god. This debate is still raging. No wonder they call us nerds.

"Could the imaginary Superman, defeat the imaginary Jedi?"


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 15, 2008)

Someone thought he could.


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

andrew.v.spencer said:


> Oh my god. This debate is still raging. No wonder they call us nerds.
> 
> "Could the imaginary Superman, defeat the imaginary Jedi?"


 
Nerds are we, hmm.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 15, 2008)

I actually read superhero comics even though im not a big Superman fan.


Supes gets his power from a yellow sun, not only earths sun.  Also he is not powerless in other planets UNLESS they have the same sort of sun like in krypton who didnt give them any powers.

I have read Superman in comics where he was very very far from earth, kicked alien ass much more powerful than Jedi.  He is a cosmic hero, he has many enemies in other planets in the comics.  So it doesnt work to lure him away from earth and kill him cause he gets weaker without the sun. 

His power doesnt stop outside yellow sun planets.


Light,magic can hurt but they cant kill him only kryptonite can.  

You hurt as much as you want, he will only heal faster than Wolverine unless you can actually kill him with kryptonite.

Did you see the movie ? the new one ?  Horrible yes but Lex stabbed him with kryptonite cause its the only thing that can kill him.


Jedi are magical but even the strongest doesnt have a chance against his many powers.

You can be SW fanboy and think Jedi can kill Supes but dont make up weaknesses that dont exist.  I have read few superman comics but even i know how his powers work.

Only two times he is weak enough to kill is in Krypton or with a kryptonite.  Which is its his famous weakness.


----------



## JadeTrickster (Feb 15, 2008)

Magic can kill Superman, but sadly, the Jedi don't wield magic. Supermans powers work rather like that of a battery. If he's relatively near a yellow sun he has power, but the only ways to get rid of his power(short of bashing him far away from a yellow sun), are to get Parasite to drain his powers, Doomsday to kill him, or bring him to a red sun.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to lean towards the Jedi. Of course I have no real basis for this, just a gut feeling.


----------



## Tillane (Feb 15, 2008)

Superman - with no effort at all.  The Jedi have no way of responding to the super speed and super strength.  I see a super headlock and a super neckbreak.  Unless Clark gets soft...


----------



## Connavar (Feb 16, 2008)

brsrkrkomdy said:


> *In Dark Knight Returns, Superman got hit with a blast of radiation from a nuclear bomb.  He didn't get restored from the sun, yellow or white.  He restored himself when he languished down among the field of flowers.  So, I doubt seriously he gets his power entirely from the "yellow" sun.*



He didnt restore himself.  The sun restored to his powers.

Read again.  I have read that comic many times.  They show it clearly with clouds going away and the sun rays coming forward to give him strenght again.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

That does sound more likely I didnt think that sounded right before.


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Jedi would win because they have the ability to space travel and they could find some Kryptonite.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

Leave it to the guy who likes the doctor on Stargate Atlantis !!!


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Well... I could have said
NEITHER will win because a crack team of earths finest (AKA SGA.1) would defeat them both. Let's face it, with McKay on thier team, who couldn't win?


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Also I would just like to point out it would depend where they were fighting (i.e. Superman doesn't have Superhuman power away from Earth's Sun)


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 16, 2008)

As has been pointed out several times previously


----------



## Connavar (Feb 16, 2008)

Who makes up that fake fact ?


SUPERMAN DOESNT LOSE POWER OUTSIDE EARTH 's SUN or SIMILAR's SUNS.

It GAVE him power.  He doesnt have stay under it to have superman powers.

Only place he is powerless is a planet with RED SUN OTHERWISE HE IS SUPERMAN IN ANY PLANET IN ANY GALAXY. 


Dont go after what you see in movies, where he doesnt leave earth cause budget reasons, in the comics he leaves earth several times.  HE FLIES TO OTHER WORLDS.

Man if you know only movie superman stuff you shouldnt be allowed to post in this thread 

Check out wiki for his info otherwise.....


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> As has been pointed out several times previously


 
Mah... who reads the whole forum? Some of us have other things to do... you just get the general gist and move on, especially with the posts that have have like hundreds of pages... I usually read the first few, it's different if I come in earlier though... sorry for repetition all the same


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Who makes up that fake fact ?
> 
> 
> SUPERMAN DOESNT LOSE POWER OUTSIDE EARTH 's SUN or SIMILAR's SUNS.
> ...


 
Ok... so if they are battling near a red sun the Jedi would win... hands down.

P.S. All the capitals make me feel like your yelling at me, for heaven sakes, where not even on first name basis... I am still McKay to you MR


----------



## Connavar (Feb 16, 2008)

I wasnt yelling at you,  i like Mckay too mucn for, he makes SGA awesome for me 


Why would they battle near a Red sun ? Thats like him jumping in a pool full of kryptonite   

Superman is vastly smarter than any human, he wouldnt fall for that no matter how stupid he was in the last movie


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

True... but he could have been tricked! Or worse... Lex Luthor could have got involved!... Or they may have figured out a way to travel back in time and make it so he never was born!

In truth there are infinate different ways it could have happened. Alternatively, are we 100% sure that Superman can survive lightsabers? They arn't exactely of Earth design... having never fully experienced Superman I am just making partially educated guesses here. 

But there are an infinate number of alternate realities, there fore there is a pretty even chance of either side winning.

McKay


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Read It
Howstuffworks "Superman vs. a Jedi"


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

*A RECAP Of AN EARLIER POST:*

A Jedi killer Lassie? Sounds like an episode for one of those Sunday night fox cartoons.

Imagine an Immortal with a Lightsaber...then what!

We'd have a Triad  Sith vs Jedi vs Immortals, The Immortals and Jedi would become allies long enough to defeat all the Sith. Then the "There Can Be Only One" minded Immortals and the arrogant, cocky Jedi would quarrel, stat a whole new conflict...

Then outta nowhere Yoda would conjure up Lassie to end the conflict, move everyone to an uninhabitable planet, name it Botany Bay....then several years later Kirk will show up not knowing what the hell is happening,only that the damn Lion from Narnia summoned him from God knows where to rescue these poor souls and lead them to go blow up Lassie's farm, 

Then Lassie and the Lion get into the final battle, but noone wins because Lassie just won't ever die and the damn Lion would prefer to walk along the beach! Maybe he'll have a run in with Flipper! Or even Jaws!

So now what? Where the hell is Superman?!!!

*AND NOW:*

We have Rodney McKay using his scientific mind to figure the whole thing for us!!!

(I once saw a quote that says: *"Don't Panic, God Is In Control"*  my response was, don't you think that's why some people are panicking!?)


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 16, 2008)

Sire Of Dragons said:


> *A RECAP Of AN EARLIER POST:*
> 
> A Jedi killer Lassie? Sounds like an episode for one of those Sunday night fox cartoons.
> 
> ...


 

You are so wrong This is very funny but wrong


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

What's to be wrong about its just a made up joke of a story you foolish mortal!!!

Haha dammit there aren't any smilies on the edit board!!!


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 16, 2008)

I meant wrong as in funny Not as in bad.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 16, 2008)

I know what you meant but i couldn't use the darn smilies when I went back to edit. 


 Another idea would be that when Aldaran was destroyed it could as well have been Krypton in another dimension. Krypton was destroyed in some different fashion but different dimensions have different causes and effects at same locations.

Of course that would bring us to the movie The Last Starfighter ...

Now I've seen super heroes go into different dimensions but never the Star Wars stories, unless it was written in novels or comics. 

 (I recall a comic with an X-Men/Star Trek crossover, I never read it tho.)


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 17, 2008)

Sire Of Dragons said:


> *A RECAP Of AN EARLIER POST:*
> 
> A Jedi killer Lassie? Sounds like an episode for one of those Sunday night fox cartoons.
> 
> ...


 
Let's sit down and face the facts...

RODNEY RULES... without him the Jedi would be doomed because he'll take them to and alternate reality where they have to win!!!

McKay

P.S. There is high chance exposure to this thread may cause severe brain damage. Enter at own risk!


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 17, 2008)

Everybody Run!!!


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 18, 2008)

It's to late for you Sire, you started it. You caused the problem, bugger killing each other, Superman and the Jedi will get you!


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't start anything you came on somewhere mid-game and now everything is all messed up!!!


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 19, 2008)

Behold The Jedi Dragon Thread Killer


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 19, 2008)

Told you this thread may cause severe brain damage.

BEHOLD THE OMNIPOTENCE OF RODNEY!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## RVM45 (Feb 20, 2008)

.....Not a big follower of Superman since I was a little boy; but it's my understanding that Kryptonians are a good bit stronger and tougher than humans; even before they get a dose of yellow sun- that just supercharges them big time.

.....I remember reading about instances where Jimmy Olsen; or Lois Lane visited Kandor- a "Honey I Shrunk The Kids" Kryptonian city in a bottle. They both needed antigravity boots to even stand in the very high gravity.

.....The modern Superman seems a good deal less powerful than he used to be though.

.....RVM45


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 20, 2008)

RVM45 said:


> .....Not a big follower of Superman since I was a little boy; but it's my understanding that Kryptonians are a good bit stronger and tougher than humans; even before they get a dose of yellow sun- that just supercharges them big time.
> 
> .....I remember reading about instances where Jimmy Olsen; or Lois Lane visited Kandor- a "Honey I Shrunk The Kids" Kryptonian city in a bottle. They both needed antigravity boots to even stand in the very high gravity.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with you RVM45, The modern day Superman is an idiot and has no sense of how to smartly use his powers. It's all about brute strength now. But Krptonians aren't strong unless they have been charged with a yellow sun. If they haven't been in contact with a yellow sun then they are just like a normal human.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't like how they do it in the newer cartoons. They have him getting hurt all the time. Thats ridiculous. 

Put the Jedi up against that one and they got a chance.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Feb 20, 2008)

Sire Of Dragons said:


> I don't like how they do it in the newer cartoons. They have him getting hurt all the time. Thats ridiculous.
> 
> Put the Jedi up against that one and they got a chance.



In the style of the new cartoons, Supes would fight the Jedi to a painful standstill, until he would find a way to transport them to their own island or Moon or something, and convince them to stay there and not to bother Earthlings anymore.  (_Yaawwwnnn_... pass the Cocoa Puffs...)


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 21, 2008)

*It ruins it!!! Stupid fat Hobbit!!!

*My precious will destroy Superman and get this over with.


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 22, 2008)

I really must attest to being called a stupid fat hobbit. Voldermort will blast you with Advarda Kadavra!!! So there!!!


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 22, 2008)

Omg ..........................................


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 22, 2008)

What!
Who died!


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 22, 2008)

Superman?


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 22, 2008)

I Will Destroy You Thread Killer!!!


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 23, 2008)

Awww ya mean I couldn't get 17 more post discussing Superman vs the Jedi to make a 100.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 26, 2008)

Jedi vs Superman

YouTube - Jedi Vs Superman

Superman vs Star Wars

YouTube - superman vs star wars


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 26, 2008)

Superman, Superman, does whatever superman can
Leaps a building, in a sec
Dodges bullet, something rhyming with sec
Lookout, here comes superman


----------

